
Are the Kids Al(t)right? - randomname2
https://www.claremont.org/crb/article/are-the-kids-altright/
======
robinsloan
One definition for fascism that I heard long ago and always found useful is
that it's a cult of strength. Fascism says: strength is virtue, and it's the
weak who are -- who have always been -- holding back the strong. (It's always,
obviously, the strong who fall for this line.)

In this context, these two documents -- the self-published e-book discussed,
and Michael Anton's discussion of it -- are clarifying. If you were confused
or unclear, here you go! This is fascism.

The fact that there are two layers feels important to me. First, there's the
e-book and its gleeful, pitiless, ahistorical visions of cruelty. Second, and
just as important, there's Michael Anton's sly willingness to entertain it.

This is bad shit, really bad -- reheated evil from the back of the fridge --
and look how it claws its way out of the darkness. An eager recitation; a
tepid rejection; that familiar stance: Well, no, of course I don't agree with
this -- but it's interesting to think about!

